# Reacquainting Myself: Smashing Pumpkins



## godsahn (Nov 21, 2011)

It has been awhile since I listened to them. Siamese Dream was the first cassette/album I owned that was kick ass from start to finish. I love Billy Corgan's writing/lyrics and had a major crush on Darcy Wretzky back in the day. I also love the fact that they allow tapers at their shows. Simply put, this is the first band I seriously fell in love with, and it saddens me that I forgot how awesome and how much their music meant to me growing up.

Archived Shows:
http://www.archive.org/search.php?query=smashing pumpkins AND collection:etree AND collection:etree


----------



## Lizzzzz (Nov 29, 2011)

heard honey on the radio yesterday and cranked it. no shame. that album was/is the shit.


----------



## dharma bum (Nov 29, 2011)

saw them in 96' at the omni in atl....garbage opened for them..

i grew up to that shit. (smashing pumpkins is british slang for "nice tits")


----------



## godsahn (Nov 29, 2011)

> (smashing pumpkins is british slang for "nice tits")


 
learn something new everyday


----------



## wizehop (Nov 29, 2011)

First real concert I ever saw...good times, smart music


----------



## dharma bum (Nov 29, 2011)

wizehop said:


> First real concert I ever saw...good times, smart music



that was my first real show also


----------



## Nemo (Nov 29, 2011)

We only come out at niiiiggghhhttt the days are much to bright. I too love SP and just got back into them.. Working on Mellon Collie and the infinite sadness right about now


----------

